

First Look: The Future of Subscription Analytics - nickfzx
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/first-look-the-future-of-subscription-analytics/

======
chatmasta
First killbill, now this. Yessss. It's been a good couple of days for SaaS
offerings.

Vendor lockin is bad. Stripe is encouraging vendor lockin. Baremetrics is a
great solution, but if Stripe bans your account, you're fucked. Same goes for
Stripe subscriptions, or any service built around solely the Stripe API. I'm
happy to see Chartmogul offering multiple backends in a pluggable manner. This
is the key to winning business. Thanks.

(I imagine you have plans to integrate other backends, and it looks like
you're agnostic whether it's a merchant provider or a full service offering,
e.g. stripe vs chargify. Do you have a roadmap for which backends you will
integrate with it? Have you considered open sourcing the portion of the code
responsible for integration?)

~~~
nickfzx
Thanks for the kind words.

We currently support Stripe and Braintree, with Recurly support going live in
the next few days. Chargify will be next. We'll likely be adding other billing
partners in the future, for now we're focussed on being the best tool
available for these four.

I'm not sure about open sourcing but we certainly thought about having an
integration framework/api which would allow anyone to build an integration
into ChartMogul.

------
scoot
Looks good! I'm not a prospect, but if you're going to go public, I really
think you need to get something up on that page to capture email addresses.
("Sign-up to be notified when we launch" etc...)

~~~
nickfzx
We do here: [https://chartmogul.com/](https://chartmogul.com/)

Didn't think the blog would get quite so much traffic. You're totally right
though :)

------
physcab
How are you getting the data from Braintree? I've tried exporting my data from
them before but they don't seem to support an export API. Are you getting raw
CC data from them?

~~~
nickfzx
You need to setup a read-only API key in your Braintree account which you then
paste into your ChartMogul account. You also need to setup a webhook. Once
that's setup we take care of everything else via the Braintree API.

There are getting started instructions when you signup to ChartMogul, it's
fairly simple to setup.

------
labaraka
Hey guys - looks cool. How are you different / better than Baremetrics?

~~~
nickfzx
I'm not too familiar with Baremetrics. You would need to try both products and
decide which one works best for you. We provide an advanced analytics platform
for subscription businesses of any size.

~~~
hmahncke
Baremetrics is Stripe only; ChartMogul looks like it is Stripe, Braintree,
Chargify, and Recurly.

~~~
nickfzx
That's right, and I think you'll find they are quite different looking
products, although fulfilling a similar set of requirements.

